# shimano twin power vs. sustain fe?



## grouper sandwich (Jul 26, 2007)

Aside from the warranty issue, are there any differences between the two?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Twin Power is actually above the Sustain slightly as far as bearing content. Our gears will be more durable than the Twin Power. The Twin Power used to be in between the Sustain and Stella. Now they have introduced a new reel in Japan that is a cost down version of the Stella. 


The Twin Power uses the softer gears and different gear ratios than our Sustain FE. We will not have parts for the Sustain.


----------



## Gigabite (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's the specs:

Sustain 8000 - Cap 12/325, 16/250, 20/185 - Max Drag 24 - Bearings 6 - Gear 5:7:1-20.6 oz


Twin Speed 8000 - Cap 20/250, 25/185 - Max Drag 33 - Bearings 10 - Gear HG 5:7:1, PG 5.0:1

Both reels are about the same price $300. A couple of weeks ago BPS had the Sustain 8000 on sale for $249.

I chose the twin speed for its capacity, drag, bearings, and PG. It's served me well for almost a year.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm much less concerned about capacity and moreso about durability and smoothness. Most of the fishing with this reel would be on the flats of the Florida Big Bend tossing jigs and sppons for trout, reds and spanish macks, so a reel in the 2500 size would be sufficient. I've got a wall full of Newell's for my grouper digging and calcutta's for red snapper. We don't have tuna and such in these shallow waters so there's really no need for an 8000 size reel. At any rate, it sounds like based on Bantam's description I might be better off with the sustain fe since it has the more durable gearing. Thanks for the help.


----------

